
Weekend Book Recommendations - sleslie
https://slbr.substack.com/p/weekend-book-recommendations-3f2?r=69fyj&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=hackernews
======
pmdulaney
So much of the left demurs from the label "Left". It isn't hard to tell that
this website is significantly biased, but I appreciate that they're up front
about it.

------
sleslie
Please give feedback

